# Faint+ af 3 days late now Medium Bleeding. Anyone got success stories to share



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi All
Well i am 3 days late for af and so took a early pregnancy test that came back positive (but faint). I later (the same day) started bleeding first brown then red blood. I know most likely a chemical pregnancy because this as happened to me more than once before. 
I phoned epu and they said to monitor the bleeding and re test in 5 to 7 days
I am hoping that some of you ladies can offer any encourageing stories not just for myself but for other ladies that are in the same boat has me. 
So please if you have had a faint positive or any positive and went on to bleed (i mean more than spotting and around time or after af due) and still remained pregnant please post your stories

Thank you to anyone who replies


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Loll no positive story to tell sadly but there are lots of women who have bleeding early on and all is fine, I guess you will knowny now but didn't want to read and run anyway best of luck xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thank you so much Braxma14. I had not heard about anti hcg antibodys. On reading your post regarding recurrent chem pregs and your own stats and outcome i am more than alittle interested. I feel you are right, as to have recurrent chem pregs all around the same time is very unusual indeed. My DH thinks i have had more chem pregs but not tested early to discover them. I am currently not under any clinc but will discuss with my own gp on my next visit.  I am already starting to think i may be pregnant again or starting menpause this cycle as am having a strange month. Sore boobs on and off, cramps on and off, sniffles, even had hot flush during day on what i believe could be 8 days past ovulation and last night (10 days past ov) had night sweats. I just dont feel right at all and cant but my finger on it   . also had couple of dizzy spells mild headache and a heavy feeling down below. But then i am also wondering if i actully ovulated at all this month   because in stead of the usual ewcm day 7 to 11 with ovulation normally day 12, i had little ewcm day 6 and 7 only with some cramping day 8 but no ewcm. i used to test ovulation every month using clear blue montor and got to know my body and all the signs but stopped montering ovulation some time ago but my symptoms of ovulation remained the same so thats how i know when ovulation is taking place. However this month seems completly out. I dont know what to think    i am currently on cycle day 18 yet if i did ovulate early i am today 10 days past ovulation    
Again thank you for your imput and want to say HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP    Well done
Loll x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

I have also discoverd that the only hpt that gives me a positive is the PREDICTOR this measures from 12 and a half and all the other hpt i have used measure as little as 25. I have phoned the help line for the predictor hpt a few times and they say that i must have hcg levels of at least the 12 and half to get a positive so am thinking i never reach the 25 level


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thank you so much Braxma14. The information you have given me is amazing and I will indeed look into this, if its not too late for me   
You have been through so much and i hope your depression does not last. Think positive you have your little girl growing inside you now   
Hope all goes well for you but am sure everything will now work out just fine chick x
AFM - couple of night sweats but nothing too bad, Boobs still tender on and off also mild cramps, sniffels starting again a few times feeling few bouts of nauser that pass quick, and few dizzy spells that also pass very quick. A little discharge white to clear and feeling a little moist down below (sorry tmi)  Today is day 20 of a 26 to 28 day cycle but averge 27 day cycle. If i did ovulate early (day it will be 12 days past ovulation    
Loll x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Again thank you so much. If I can't get the treatment in UK then my dh won't agree for me to have it looked into   but I will certainly see what my gp has to say.  How are you feeling today? Hope your feeling well x x


----------

